# Vamp tutorial



## Aingeal (Apr 5, 2008)

You will need:

-one stiff eyeshadow brush (MAC #213SE)
-one blending brush (MAC #194SE - yes I'm aware it's a concealer brush)
-one angled brush (MAC #266)
-gray eyeshadow or pigment (Mantra Cosmetics "Extreme" mineral pigment)
-black eyeshadow or pigment (MAC Dark Soul pigment)
-highlight eyeshadow (MAC Vex)
-white eyeshadow (MAC Classic White)
-black gel eyeliner (MAC Blacktrack fluidline)
-concealer or eye primer (Urban Decay Primer Potion)
-black pencil eyeliner (Milani True Black pencil)

1. Start out with a bare face.







2. Apply your concealer or eyeshadow base to your entire eyelid.






3. Get some gray eyeshadow/pigment on your angled brush. Make a small line above the inside of your eye, a little more arched than your eyebrow.






4. Make the following shape on your eye using the same brush and colour:






It's okay if it's messy. We'll clean it up later. 

Open eye:






5. Using your stiff brush, smear your gel eyeliner all over the top of your lid, up to the shape you just made.






Open eye:






Again, don't worry if it looks like shit.

6. Clean off your stiff brush and dry it. Cover the black gel liner with your black eyeshadow. Also, using your angled brush, go over the line you made with the gray shadow to make it darker. Use your blending brush and your highlight shadow to blend away the harsh edges.






7. Using your angled brush, fill in the triangle in the inner corner of your eye with your white shadow. Go around the pink part to your bottom lash line.






8. Using your angled brush again, pick up some black, gray, or another colour eyeshadow. I used MAC Entremauve pigment, which is dark purple. Line the outer half of your bottom lash line (NOT the waterline!).






9. It should look like this now:






10. Apply either a nude lipcolour, or a dark red one. I used MAC Viva Glam I lipstick with Maybelline's Cinnamon Apple lipgloss over it. And you're all done!
















I know it looks like the lipstick on my upper lip is uneven, but I swear it's not. I think it's the angle I took the picture at. =[ Oh well.

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 5, 2008)

Very cool! Luv it


----------



## PMBG83 (Apr 5, 2008)

Whew, loving the eyebrows!


----------



## Janice (Apr 6, 2008)

Love this!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 6, 2008)

Oooh...vampy is pretty!


----------



## nightflight (Apr 6, 2008)

Beautiful look.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 7, 2008)

You are Gorgeous


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 7, 2008)

and thank you for the tut


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 7, 2008)

Love it! you are so pretty & your skin is flawless!  = )


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 7, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Divinity (Apr 7, 2008)

So hot and easy!  Thanks!


----------



## ilovecheese (Apr 8, 2008)

You have really nice skin! Thanks for the tut


----------



## lahdeedah (Apr 20, 2008)

Really like this one, I'll have to give it a shot soon!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

very nice


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 10, 2013)

Love the lip combo! I'll have to try that one.


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

beautiful look


----------

